# 2009 large chip carving



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*First phase of the carving*

Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.



This is a 24"Sq. made of basswood with a walnut frame around it. When I make a carving like this I will make sample pieces just to make sure the design will work.



This is all made using a knife. In the middle pinwheel area I used three different kind of stippling to get a different kind of affect.



The last phase will be adding a hinged triangular piece on each side of the Sq. that will be carved in each side. My wife said that this should be made into a table top. I asked her if she would put it in our house. She said no. LOL! That's a normal answer.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


oh my goodness. I wondered what you were up to-- you've been busy!! 
This is absolutely stunning. So beautiful - and the details. 
Once again I am in awe!

gotta love supportive spouses lol even when the style doesn't match the decor! haha


----------



## techyboy (Sep 1, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Well Roger, as always I am humbled with your design, your patience, your attention to detail and in no small measure your skills.

Surely you will be up there amongst the best of the best! and you will win the best carving in your class.

I shall follow your progress as always with great interest.

Colin


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Rodger. This is another great looking iece. You have such a great talent for this and an eye for beauty to design it.

I'm looking forward for the completed piece.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Roger;

we remember you!!!

Incredible job!!!

as always

Lee


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Roger, an amazing statement of patience and skill. Is that a single piece or a glue-up?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!!!! Very nice design.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Wow, there's a lot of work in that beauty. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Hey Roger
a masterful chip carving, wonderful beautiful outstanding a great work.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Well thank you everyone. I have to assume by the reactions that this piece looks good. I never know how the public will react to a piece, all I know is that I like it.

Phil that is a glued up panel. The designs hide the joints pretty well.


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


I just came across your work, with so many posters I sometimes miss things. Your work is not only technically proficient, but you are also an artist. Great work, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *First phase of the carving*
> 
> Some of you may have remembered me from the past, I do chip carving on woodworking items. Every year I try and make one large chip carving for the carving shows and this year is no exception. I started this project in Apr and am just finishing the first phase.
> 
> ...


Awesome work!


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Lets make it larger!*

Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.



I cut the folding leaves so the inner rosette could be seen when closed. I spent 8 hours cutting, fitting, and hinging the walnut to the panels.



I have somewhere around 300-400 hours in this piece.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


ooooooooh Roger!!
I was thinking about you just this week, wondering what you are up to. 
I so love your work
this is EXTRAORDINARY.

where is this piece headed?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Roger what a beautiful piece of woor. Great job.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning. Amazing talent you have. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Debbie, this piece is now hanging on my studio wall behind the door. LOL! Nobody is willing to pay the price that I want. Oh well.

Thanks Karson and Triumph1


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


I wondered … since it doesn't fit your wife's decorating style (if I remember correctly) .. the options were that it has been sold … or???? hanging behind a door, i guess 
I'm glad that we get to enjoy it here at LumberJocks whenever we want to


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome!! This is what I love about artist and woodworking….you raise bar. Great work and talent. You got skills, for sure. You get the word out, they will come and you can get what you want for it.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Great detail. Beautifully done. Very impressive. Thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


I am totally floored. Amazing work.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. I like to think that I have taken chip carving from being used just as decorating to an artistic level.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Roger, absolutely breathtaking. What a masterpiece. What patience and skill you have. Thanks so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

As mentioned, definitely a masterpiece!

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Wow That's amazing work Roger. very impressive piece great job.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap that is beautiful something for me to aim for


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Great craftmanship and artistry. I can see why no one wants to pay what that piece is worth yet, but do
not let it go cheap. It is worth whatever you are asking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


WOW, I would have been crossed eyed before I ever get that far! I have done a little bit of chip carving and found it not to my liking! I admire your skill and patience. This is impressive work!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work. You could call it "The Patience of Job"... ;-)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


*An amazingly beautiful piece of art, Roger!

I'd categorize this as "priceless", it's so good.*


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


Here are better closeups of the details.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


the precision is just … "wow". 
so beautiful .. so beautiful


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


*SUPERB!!*


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Lets make it larger!*
> 
> Sorry for such a long delay on this piece. After I had this piece done I decided that it needed something so I added the chip carved folding wings which can changed it from a 24" square to a 36" diamond.
> 
> ...


I'D HAVE TO SAY, THAT IS THE FINEST CHIP CARVING I'VE EVER SEEN. JUST GREAT WORK, ROGER. I HOPE YOU FIND SOMEONE WHO WILL WANT IT MORE THAN YOU DO. KEEP ON KEEPIN' ON.


----------

